# please please help, took too much buserelin



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

Please can someone help me I am really panicing. I should have stopped taking my buserelin nasal spray yesterday ready for my frozen embryo transfer on thu, but i have somehow got the wrong day and thought today was the last day, i have had a spray at 6am this morning and 2pm. My ivf clinic is now shut and i dont know what to do. Has anyone else had this? im worried I have messed everything up and they wont be able to do transfer. please help!
Thanks
xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

1. Stop panicking.
2. There is nothing you can do about it now - what is done is done.
3. I doubt it will make any difference as the effect on the pituitary from buserelin lasts weeks not hours. The drug is out of the body in about 8 hours, but the effect it is having in the pituitary lasts much longer.

Try to relax.
Ring the clinic in the morning and tell them. I think it will be unlikely that the transfer will be affected.

Let me know what they say.


----------

